# GTO Wheel Studs. HELP!



## RickB (Sep 25, 2004)

I have a set of wheels I had on my ZR1, the rears fit fine, although they protrude past the fender a bit. The problem is with the fronts, they hit the strut unless I use a 7/16 spacer...if I use the 7/16 spacer the studs are too short. I can't seem to find any after market studs that will work on this car. Does anyone know of anyone that can help me or have any ideas??

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## rock421 (Aug 7, 2004)

Be mindful that the GTO is a 5 on 120mm pattern and the Vette wheels are 5 on 4-3/4". They sure will "bolt on" but I would be scared of side loading studs and having a failure on the road. I realize that the math is close, but is it close enough?
I'd hate to see you wreck because of something like this.

Just trying to help, Brian


----------



## RickB (Sep 25, 2004)

5 on 4-3/4 = 120.650mm

.650mm off. Still off, but pretty close. 

I've known people to bolt Vette rims on S-10's, which are 5 on 4-1/2 or 6.35mm off...now that in my estimation is suicide.

As it looks now I'm not going to find the studs anyway, so unless I want to machine the hub...I'm stuck. Anyone have any idea what those hubs cost?

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## RickB (Sep 25, 2004)

I do. They are $294 each. Just checked with the dealership.


----------



## RickB (Sep 25, 2004)

For anyone following this or who wants to mount rims designed for a corvette: I finally got this to work. The wheels and tires are on. For the front I ended up using the stock studs (48.5mm length, 14.23mm knurl diameter, ~ 7.7mm knurl length), a 5/16 (7.9375mm) spacer and adjusted the wheel camber approximately +1 degree. This seems to be working nicely. The rears required no modifications. 

There are two major drawbacks... I am probably at the bare minimum stud thread available to bolt onto. The lug is getting about 7-8 threads. I'll obviously keep close watch on it. The other is tire wear, with the positive camber the front tires will wear unevenly to the outside. 

Would I recommend this to anyone else? 

If you have a set of wheels from your Vette you paid ~6k for, and you're an idiot like me... then yes, by all means, give it a go. If you are completely sane and don't already own the rims, I recommend buying something that just bolts right on.

Rick


----------



## GlennH (Sep 22, 2004)

I've been looking at wheels all over the internet. One of the best selections I've found is at 1010tires.com. If you do a search by vehicle, it says there is nothing available for the GTO. If you do a search by brands, there are tons of wheels in 18" with the 5/120 bolt pattern. Does anyone know what the offset is for the GTO. I don't know what the offset means but figure that's what must be so different that it tells you there's nothing available for the GTO. I would like to get 18" x 8.5" so I can put 265/40 tires on it to improve traction...and look cooler. I want the wheels to look right on the car and not stick out and I really would prefer not to have to add spacers or do any other customizing. Any suggestions?


----------



## RickB (Sep 25, 2004)

I never checed the stock wheel offset. Here is a link to explain and help you calculate the offset...you will have to remove the wheel to do so.

http://www.usacomp.com/Offset.htm

Hope this helps.

Rick


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

I Just Tried To Put Some Aftermarket Wheels On My Gto. American Racing Sent Me 17x9.5" Wheels With A 46mm+ Offset. Well The 9.5 Is Going To Be Too Wide And Wouldn't Work With Spacers. So I Had To Custume Order A 17x8" To Allow For Proper Clearance. As Long As You Don't Exceed The 8.5" Width You Should Be Fine Unless You Won't Your Wheels To Stick Out Past The Fenders, But The Way It Looked To Me Anything Over 8.5" Will Not Allow For Proper Clearance Between Your Wheel's And Shocks.


----------



## RickB (Sep 25, 2004)

Yeah, my rears ar 17x11.5 (315/35/17) so the rears stick out past the fender. Which actually looks pretty tough, kinda like a old hot rod. Unfortunately there is only about 1 inch of clearance between the tire and the fender...so the tires are rubbing the fenders under heavy acceleration or cornering. I'm going to have to either install some type of spring spacer, coil over system, or ditch the whole project and drive around with the ugly factory crap.

Rick


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

Well Rick You Could Always Just Go Down To A 17x8" Or 8.5" Wheel. My Only Complaint On The Gto Is The Factory Wheels Are Just Too Plain. Heck Even The New G6 Has A Polished Looking Wheel. I Can't Wait To Get My American Racing Torq-thrust 2's On...the Only Downside Was I Had To Special Order Them To Fit, Which Is Going To Take 9-12 Weeks.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Sep 24, 2004)

The dealer I bought my car from took the stock wheels and had them chromed. Looks really good on a Black car. I hope the chrome lasts.


----------



## Jetboy (Oct 5, 2004)

GlennH said:


> I've been looking at wheels all over the internet. One of the best selections I've found is at 1010tires.com. If you do a search by vehicle, it says there is nothing available for the GTO. If you do a search by brands, there are tons of wheels in 18" with the 5/120 bolt pattern. Does anyone know what the offset is for the GTO. I don't know what the offset means but figure that's what must be so different that it tells you there's nothing available for the GTO. I would like to get 18" x 8.5" so I can put 265/40 tires on it to improve traction...and look cooler. I want the wheels to look right on the car and not stick out and I really would prefer not to have to add spacers or do any other customizing. Any suggestions?


I believe the stock offset is 43MM. Check wheels for 3 series BMW's, those are in the right range. I got some VOXX wheels with 40 MM offset and they are working out fine.


----------



## RickB (Sep 25, 2004)

BMW 3 series are also 5 on 120mm, so the bolt pattern is perfect.

Rick


----------



## 3loops (Jan 6, 2005)

I am trying to figure out what specs to use in cutom ordering the same wheels--did you order17X8, 48 mm backspace, 5X120 bolt pattern and 5 and 3/4 inch backspacing?


----------



## 3loops (Jan 6, 2005)

*What were the specifications on the torg thrust custom orders*

Did you order 17X8 with 5X120mm bolt pattern, 48mm offset and 5and 3/4 inch backspace? Thanks


----------

